# I know the destination of my next road trip



## squatting dog (May 11, 2021)

Way too cool. A must see for me.    I have to see that Monopoly car in person.


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2021)

Cool....VERY cool


----------



## RadishRose (May 11, 2021)

Cooler than the other side of the pillow!


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2021)

The destination of my next short Road Trip will be this 100 mile tour in a Classic Car I rent:​​Georgia Coast​Coastal Georgia is a great destination if you’re looking for a shorter road trip in your classic car. While the distance may only be 100 miles, there are still plenty of things to do and see, including historic cities, relaxing beaches, exciting outdoor adventures, and more!

Savannah, GA​





_Photo via @plantriversidedistrict_
Start your coastal road trip in Savannah, one of the oldest cities in Georgia. See the town on a vintage trolley with Old Town Trolley Tours. Walk through Forsyth Park to see the Forsyth Park Fountain and towering Live Oak trees. Take a tour and taste some local Savannah Brews at Coastal Empire Beer Co. Sip on some espresso and savor a Churro Muffin at Foxy Loxy Cafe. Or make a reservation for a dinner cruise on the Savannah Riverboat to watch the sun go down along the Savannah River.

Tybee Island, GA​




_Photo via @annanotsogrimm_
Not far down the road from Savannah is Tybee Island. Walk to the Tybee Island Light Station and Museum to take in views of the Atlantic Ocean. Go kayaking through the coastal marsh at Sea Kayak Georgia. Order a giant seafood platter at The Crab Shack. Or satisfy your sweet tooth with ice cream creations like the Upside Down Banana Split, Chocolate Chip Milkshake, or Lemon Custard Ice Cream at The Sugar Shack.

St. Simons Island, GA​




_Photo via @_joannawheeler__
Before you end your Georgia Coast road trip, make one last stop at St. Simons Island. Lay out on the soft white sand at East Beach. Hike up the steps to St. Simons Lighthouse Museum. Eat local seafood like the Wild Georgia Shrimp at Iguana’s Seafood Restaurant. Or indulge with a Full Slab of Ribs or Southern Soul Sampler at Southern Soul Barbecue.


----------



## Pappy (May 11, 2021)

Ours will be about 20 miles south on US 1 to Sebastian State park. Here’s some photos:


----------

